# Dr Sung Park-isms (TV show "Monday Mornings")



## mycrofft (Mar 2, 2013)

I know, it's a medical soap opera on prime time with some poor performances mixed with good ones, but my favorite so far is the charcater of Korean-born Dr Sung Park , played by actor Keong Sim.

He has lines which are so stripped of verbal granola that I can't help but envy this guy!

My favorite so far, about an operation:

 "Do...might die. Not-do...dead".

And if I can recall this one...

(Questioner): "Dr Park, have you done this procedure before?".
(PARK): "Do three time".
(Q): "And how did it work?". 
(P): "Two time, dead. One time, live. No do, dead".




Dr Sung Park for Medical Controller!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2013)

M&Ms don't work that way!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 4, 2013)

It's TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## VFlutter (Mar 4, 2013)

I love M&Ms. Free food! 

I need to start hitting up the grand rounds too


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2013)

Someone told me the character is racist. I think it is something of a stereotype, but the actor is actually Korean himself and keeps it from being a total Bozo-blowout. The writers are helping too.


----------

